# SP1 Failed to Fix Several Windows Vista Bugs, Do We Need SP2?



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 28, 2008)

Guys

As we all know Microsoft released first service pack for Windows Vista this March and tried to fix all broken things in Vista including bugs, performance issues, security issues, etc.

When Windows Vista was under testing, I found several bugs (I posted a few of them in this forum as well) and reported them to Microsoft but to my disappointment, almost all of them are still present in SP1. Only 1 bug got fixed in SP1 but other bugs are still present and can be easily re-created. So I want to ask you a simple question! Do you think, its time for Microsoft to release SP2?

I posted an article earlier containing all Vista bugs which can be easily re-created on any Vista machine. One of them is as following:

*File Renaming Bug:*

This bug appears when you try to change a file name as well as its extension. 

First make sure “*Hide extensions for known file types*” option is disabled in “*Folder Options*“. Now open Explorer and try to rename a file. Type a new name and also change its extension, then click on empty area in Explorer, Windows will show a confirmation dialog box. Click on “*Yes*” button. As soon as you click on “Yes” button, a weird selection rectangle will be created from the point you clicked on empty area to the “Yes” button location.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Strange_Selection_Rectangle_After_C.jpg

There are several other bugs which are very annoying. So please take a look at the following article:

*Windows Vista BUG Report*

So after reading the article, pls post your opinions. What do you think, is it time to expect SP2 for Windows Vista?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2008)

Yea .. read this in your blog.. MS should consider SP2 immediately.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ Thanks. At least they can release some updates to fix these bugs if they can't provide SP2.


----------



## threeonethree (Jul 29, 2008)

sp2 already? omg.! do people really need vista that badly?


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 29, 2008)

^ no, they just need regular service packs and updates


----------



## genxguy (Jul 29, 2008)

Vishal, I tried to imitate the bug you posted, to my surprise I don't find one, working usual for me ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 29, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ no, they just need regular service packs and updates



hardy har har


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2008)

i'll be waitin for it


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 31, 2008)

genxguy said:


> Vishal, I tried to imitate the bug you posted, to my surprise I don't find one, working usual for me ...


Same thing here... I am not able to recreate the bug you have mentioned here. Will check your article and try the other bugs too..


----------



## chesss (Aug 1, 2008)

thats serious bugetection! 



> 2 Desktop.ini Files on Desktop Bug:


 I don't think thats a bug. 
Different from xp , yes! but bug IMHO , not.



> Classic Start Menu Bug:


 thats prolly not a bug either. Just a  stupid decision, I think.

The thing that really really really REALLY pisses me off in vista is again not a bug, but intentional behaviour... tab and shift+tab ordering in open/save dialogs and explorer.


----------



## anispace (Aug 4, 2008)

What about the folder amnesia? The damn folders in vista never remember their custom view settings. I have tried everything on the internet including registry edits but no use. Otherwise i have no prob with vista.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think a whole Service Pack is needed to fix these minor bugs (at least for me). A hotfix or two will do the job.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 4, 2008)

I got Vista Home Premium on my Dell 1520 laptop.. and it keeps popping up msg that Vista will expire in 0 hours, but nothing happens. How do i solve that?


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2008)

SP 2 not so soon. Bad PR among other things, off course hotfixes is what any software requires from time to time.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 4, 2008)

Chirag said:


> I got Vista Home Premium on my Dell 1520 laptop.. and it keeps popping up msg that Vista will expire in 0 hours, but nothing happens. How do i solve that?


contact dell customer service.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 4, 2008)

The vista updates didn't affect my laptop performance a bit. Lately i'll switching back to xp sp3 for better performance.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 7, 2008)

A new bug which I found yesterday:

*1.* Right-click on the Desktop or in the Explorer and select “*New -> Shortcut*“, It’ll open “Create Shortcut Wizard“. 
*2.* Now either click on “Cancel” button or press “Esc” key to exit from the wizard and get ready to see the bug.
*3.* Again right-click on Desktop and you’ll see a new entry “*Undo Apply Properties*“. Properties? Which properties? Did we apply any property which we should undo now?
*4.* OK. Not a big issue but try to click on this new entry and you’ll be surprised to see an error message:

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/ItemNotFoundError.jpg

WTH??? Windows can’t find the new shortcut which I never created. Keep clicking on “Try Again” button and it’ll keep showing the same error message again and again. Now click on “Cancel” button and the “Undo Apply Properties” option will change to “Undo“. Click on “Undo” and it’ll change to “Redo“.

Keep clicking on both these options and enjoy the endless loop unless you End Task of Explorer or log off/restart your system.

*Full Story with Screenshots*


----------

